# Kingsland Resort Map?



## akyam (May 15, 2011)

Does anybody have either a link to the resort map or a scanned copy they could share?  I can't seem to find one and am hoping to see the layout in advance of our trip in June.

Any thoughts on best location/building in the resort to request would also be appreciated.  I have 2 small children that I'm sure would love to be close to the pool.

Other hints?  Best place to p/u groceries (in the resort?, on the way in?).

thanks!
-andrew


----------



## HatTrick (May 16, 2011)

Found one... although translation may be required!


----------



## akyam (May 16, 2011)

HatTrick said:


> Found one... although translation may be required!



Awesome!  Thanks.  Guess it's time to brush up on my Japanese  

Looks like the "Famiri Puuru" (Family Pool) is the top right most pool.  Guess I do still remember some 7th grade Japanese.


----------



## GregT (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the building map -- can anyone with "local knowledge" of KingsLand confirm the building numbers for us?

Does Building 1 start at the top and just move down sequentially?

Second question, I can't tell where the BBQs are in this map, does anyone know?

I'm thinking of a building request that is close to the pool and close to BBQs?

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## mandolin (May 18, 2011)

Building 1 starts at the top, by Building 'A', and then moves down sequentially. So, Buildings 1-6 are located on 'top' of the pool complex. Building 6 (next to th family pool) contained offices and models when we were there last year.

Buildings 7-10 are located 'to the left' of the pool complex on the map.

The adult only pool is located at the bottom right of the pool complex, closest to Building 7. All other pools were open to all ages.

BBQs are available between each Building. If you notice the white circles with what may look like picnic benches - those are the BBQ areas. We used the one between Buildings 4 and 5. I believe there was one at the quiet pool as well. Note that the BBQs are not like ones you may see at other locations. We had a tough time keeping ours lit and at a constant temperature when it was slightly breezy.

I would probably request Building 4 or 5, especially with kids. They are closest to the family pools, as wells the quiet pool.

Hope this helps.


----------



## norm151 (May 19, 2011)

We just returned from Waikoloa this past Sunday.  As far as your second question regarding places for groceries, here are 2 suggestions:

1. Within Waikoloa, there is a grocery store at the Queens Marketplace.  It has prepared food and groceries.
or
2. You can go to costco on the way from the airport for some groceries, prepared meals and water.  To get to Costco, you need to head toward Kailua (right turn out of the airport) for a mile or 2.  Not sure of the street but it is located on the hillside on the left.  Prices are similar to the mainland.

Enjoy


----------



## akp (May 19, 2011)

*When will you all be there?*

My kids and I (ages 12, 10 and 7) will be at Kingsland June 11-18.

Anita


----------



## GregT (May 19, 2011)

mandolin said:


> Building 1 starts at the top, by Building 'A', and then moves down sequentially. So, Buildings 1-6 are located on 'top' of the pool complex. Building 6 (next to th family pool) contained offices and models when we were there last year.
> 
> Buildings 7-10 are located 'to the left' of the pool complex on the map.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much --  and interesting info on the BBQs....thanks for passing it along!

Best,

Greg

PS -- our trip is June 16-23, 2012, so we're planning waaayyyy ahead.....but I can't wait!


----------



## HatTrick (May 20, 2011)

akyam said:


> Best place to p/u groceries (in the resort?, on the way in?).



- Island Gourmet Market at Queen's Marketplace in the Waikoloa Beach Resort.

- Foodland Farms at Mauna Lani Shops. Hwy 19 north for 1-1/2 miles, left at Mauna Lani entrance, proceed to traffic circle and turn right.

- Waikoloa Village Market. Hwy 19 north, right on Waikoloa Rd for 5-1/2 miles, turn left into shopping area.

All feature take-out food, too.


----------



## akyam (May 21, 2011)

norm151 said:


> We just returned from Waikoloa this past Sunday.



norm - you don't happen to have a copy of the Activities list you could post do you?  we'll be there over 4th of July and I plan on calling the resort before hand to request a building and I'll check on the activities then, but...


----------



## lynne (May 21, 2011)

akyam said:


> norm - you don't happen to have a copy of the Activities list you could post do you?  we'll be there over 4th of July and I plan on calling the resort before hand to request a building and I'll check on the activities then, but...



There are two annual events for July 4 - At the King's Shops is the rubber ducky race for charity and at the Mauna Lani is Turtle Independence Day.   And of course, the fireworks!

http://www.konaweb.com/calendar/index.shtml#JUL


----------



## workshy (May 25, 2011)

*Just came back from King's Land*

Wish I saved the resort map for you. We stayed at a one bedroom on Bldg 3 (unit 3108). Ground floor and fronts a separate serenity pool (with hot tub, water falls and 2 gas grills). About 10 min walk to the main pool. We really liked the unit and location. Note that all the water slides closes at 5pm.


----------



## workshy (May 25, 2011)

*Just came back from King's Land*

Like Norm said, best to go to Kailua-Kona to get your groceries. Aside from Costco, there is a Safeway, Wal-Mart, etc. in that same vicinity.

Generally, there are movies at 7pm Sunday and Wednesday (free popcorn and candy). Ice slushies Sunday @ 1pm.


----------



## akyam (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.  Good info to have in advance of our arrival...


----------

